# Gummistopper



## alexbvb (26. März 2010)

Hallo liebe Angler und Anglerinnen ,

zuerst entschuldige ich mich dafür , dass ich dieses Thema hier eröffne  den ich weiß nicht genau in welchen Berreich das fällt . #c

Alsomein problem liegt darin , dass ich noch anfänger bin und nun die Grund Montage machen möchte . 
Ich habe ein freilauf Pose und die Stopper , nur wie kriege ich die Stopper auf die Angelschnur ? Wenn ich die von dem Band löse , ist da keine öffnung mehr die irgendwie auf die richtige Angelschnur zubefestigen .#c

Wäre lieb wenn mir jemand helfen könnte .

Mfg Alex .... Petri Heil für alle


----------



## allrounderab (26. März 2010)

*AW: Gummistopper*

hi alex,
die stopper sind doch auf einer schnur,wo am ende eine schlaufe ist oder besser gesagt sie sind auf einer schlaufe.
so meine ich das.
http://picture.yatego.com/images/426f4f932ca740.2/49-020...jpg

durch diese schlaufe ziehst du deine schnur durch und dann einfach den stopper auf deine schnur drauf,ganz einfach eigentlich.ich hoffe ich konnte es verständlich erklären.

hier hat das ein boardie mal bildlich erklärt,in 1 minute gurgeln gefunden.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=26713

mfg
aaron


----------



## Tommi-Engel (26. März 2010)

*AW: Gummistopper*

Die Angelschnur in die Schlaufe von den Stoppern legen und dann einfach rüberziehen..


----------



## alexbvb (26. März 2010)

*AW: Gummistopper*

Dankeschön 
Es hat mir sehr geholfen !
Habs hingekriegt 

Gruß Alex


----------



## fischkopf70 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Gummistopper*

Hallo,

sorry, dass ich mich an dieses Thema "dranhänge", aber ich hätte auch mal eine Frage zu Gummistoppern.
Fische auch sehr gerne mit Laufposen und verwende auch Gummistopper. Jetzt habe ich allerdings auf meiner Universal-Rolle geflochtene Schnur drauf - jedesmal wenn ich einen Gummistopper aufziehen will, "zerschneidet"  es mir den Gummistopper - mache ich da irgendetwas falsch, oder verwendet man bei geflochtener Schnur keinen Gummistopper? Bei monofiler Schnur hab ich keinerlei Probleme damit!

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (7. April 2010)

*AW: Gummistopper*

das Problem kenne ich, die geflochtene Schnur zersägt gerne die Gummiperlen

dann besser auf die Fadenstopper ausweichen und eine Perle dazunehmen


----------



## fischkopf70 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Gummistopper*

Wow - vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort, Rubber Duck - werde ich mal ausprobieren!


----------

